# Kingsley Page on the way



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So I got my self put on the wait list for a Kingsley page about a month or 2 ago. At that time I was told the wait was about 9 months.
So today I thought what the heck, I'll send an email asking what the status is for me now. I received an email back from Christine Jarret that they have a Page ready to ship me today and to call to confirm. So I jumped right on that. Normally I wouldn't have checked, knowing that I would still be a long way from the front of the line but I had a feeling this covid thing may have ate away at the wait list. And it seems I was right. I figure as this ends that wait list is gonna build back up real fast so I didn't hesitate.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Crazy that they just had one in stock with no takers. Good call to jump on it. 

Hopefully you like it as much as i do mine.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Westhaver said:


> Crazy that they just had one in stock with no takers. Good call to jump on it.
> 
> Hopefully you like it as much as i do mine.


I will definitely love it. I used to own one and stupidly sold it. I bought it from Simon back when there was no wait lists for his pedal. When I sold it I figured if I wanted one it would be easy. I was wrong. The page will fit very nicely next to my Minstrel.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I will definitely love it. I used to own one and stupidly sold it. I bought it from Simon back when there was no wait lists for his pedal. When I sold it I figured if I wanted one it would be easy. I was wrong. The page will fit very nicely next to my Minstrel.


Excellent. Are you planning on stacking them or just different flavors?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Westhaver said:


> Excellent. Are you planning on stacking them or just different flavors?


Different flavors and I'll end up stacking them. The page is my just on the edge of break up sound. The minstrel will have the low medium gain covered then with the more switch will have medium heavy gain.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Good stuff. Just curious where do you plan on putting it in your signal chain?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Westhaver said:


> Good stuff. Just curious where do you plan on putting it in your signal chain?


I've got my cali76 cd first then I'll likely put the page after that and before the minstrel.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I've got my cali76 cd first then I'll likely put the page after that and before the minstrel.


Right on. I have a treble booster, a few fuzzes and a few drives on my board before the Page. I feel like I want this to be at the end of them all but I'm always playing with it's position.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff. I’ve been wanting to try a Page and will revisit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had to google it.

Nice sounding and versatile OD.

The guy playing in the clip is bloody awesome too.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The guy playing in the clip is bloody awesome too.


he is the owner of Kingsley. Great chops.

I emailed Kingsley and the wait is now 8 months.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alex said:


> he is the owner of Kingsley. Great chops.
> 
> I emailed Kingsley and the wait is now 8 months.


I wonder how I got the page only after less than 2 months. Someone would have had to cancel then all those in front of me wanting a Page would have canceled. I guess thats possible.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Simon's an amazing player - and has a pretty good ear and mind for the technical stuff, too. I've seen him a few times doing demos or clinics, always playing through his personal Kingsley amp (although it isn't an L&M product LOL).

Joe, who used to be the manager of my local store, was in a band with Simon and he lives a few miles away from the store, so it was a kind of a no-brainer to get him in when they could. His brand has shot through the moon in the last decade. Came close to buying a Deluxe 32 when our dollar was above par - regret not doing it because they are tres expensive now (and especially with a $0.75 dollar).


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I wonder how I got the page only after less than 2 months. Someone would have had to cancel then all those in front of me wanting a Page would have canceled. I guess thats possible.


I suspect that’s what happened.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Simon's an amazing player - and has a pretty good ear and mind for the technical stuff, too. I've seen him a few times doing demos or clinics, always playing through his personal Kingsley amp (although it isn't an L&M product LOL).
> 
> Joe, who used to be the manager of my local store, was in a band with Simon and he lives a few miles away from the store, so it was a kind of a no-brainer to get him in when they could. His brand has shot through the moon in the last decade. Came close to buying a Deluxe 32 when our dollar was above par - regret not doing it because they are tres expensive now (and especially with a $0.75 dollar).


I was exchanging with Simon Jarrett two years ago about an amp and the wait time was 5-6 years. I congratulated him on his business and asked if he could recommend another amp which he did.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alex said:


> I was exchanging with Simon Jarrett two years ago about an amp and the wait time was 5-6 years. I congratulated him on his business and asked if he could recommend another amp which he did.


Geez, 5 or 6 years? Why bother keeping a wait list that long?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess the answer is, some things are worth waiting for.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Just picked up a Harlot v3 off Kijiji.

Nothing to report yet.
Haven't had time to try it out.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

His vibrato and phrasing is very mature and impressive. I wanted to see what he was doing. 

nice pedal.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

sambonee said:


> His vibrato and phrasing is very mature and impressive. I wanted to see what he was doing.
> 
> nice pedal.


I think he studied with Scott Henderson and graduated from GIT or a similar school.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Alex said:


> I think he studied with Scott Henderson and graduated from GIT or a similar school.


Yes, GIT. Mentioned it at one of his clinics. But I don't remember who he studied with.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I received my Constable on Friday. I already have a Jester. I should get a Crucible 1 watt amp on Monday and hopefully a Page DS next week. I had to pay a lot of $$ for the Page and the Crucible since I wanted them now. I left my name on all the other Kingsley pedal waiting lists I signed for.

I will used the crucible as a power amp for my preamp pedals direct to my DAW.

Should be fun


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

fatherjacques said:


> I received my Constable on Friday. I already have a Jester. I should get a Crucible 1 watt amp on Monday and hopefully a Page DS next week. I had to pay a lot of $$ for the Page and the Crucible since I wanted them now. I left my name on all the other Kingsley pedal waiting lists I signed for.
> 
> I will used the crucible as a power amp for my preamp pedals direct to my DAW.
> 
> Should be fun


As I was originally told by Simon that the wait was 9 months I was pleasantly surprised to find they had my Page ready for me only 40 or so days later and its currently on its way. I think now is a great time to get on the wait list as he told me there were a lot of cancellations and although he may say there is a long wait it might be much shorter than you think.
If I were you I'd call them. Thats how I found out that they had one sitting there from a cancellation and I was able to snag it almost 7 months early.


----------



## Boogyin1979 (May 14, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> As I was originally told by Simon that the wait was 9 months I was pleasantly surprised to find they had my Page ready for me only 40 or so days later and its currently on its way. I think now is a great time to get on the wait list as he told me there were a lot of cancellations and although he may say there is a long wait it might be much shorter than you think.
> If I were you I'd call them. Thats how I found out that they had one sitting there from a cancellation and I was able to snag it almost 7 months early.


I have also found once you build a relationship with them, like any other good business, the wait list isn’t really a thing. They always have stock, which is why you can presumably order one of everything when your name comes up.


----------

